# Looking for work in Tenerife - Help??



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi

I used to work in Tenerife for summer 2007 as a holiday rep/customer service rep for a large tour operator, and im looking to return, Most of my working life is in accounts and previous to that i've worked in Retail. 

Well im now looking to return to Tenerife over the next 18 months, but i dont want to work like the most as a pr as im not going for a holiday job.

I've heard of wemploy, but are there any similar agencies working, specifically in the Canaries or Tenerife rather than mainland Spain.

Any help will be greatfully received.

Ian


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know about Tenerife. Theres not much work on the Mainland and theres mass employment here. I guess you could see if you can find any Tenerife newspapers on-line and see if they have a "situations Vacant" section??? Or maybe see if there's any work in the Hotels that you must have been familiar with from 2007?

Jo


----------

